# Good DSLR cameras for fishing NIKON?



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

Looking for someone with some experience using dslr cameras, specifically nikons. Trying to figure out whats best for a beginner that really wants to shoot good photos. What do i need to look for? i am looking at quite a few good ones on crags list. 

thanks guys.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

My kid loves her Nikon D40, the wife loves her D3100.
Both are entry level dslr setups with an 18-50 and 50-200 lens.
Both are easy to use and produce pictures well above the quality of a point-n-shoot.
Make sure to pick up a polarized filter for those on the water pics.
Keeping the cameras dry is the real problem. Salt on your hands will transfer
and is a pain to remove. really have to work to keep the camera body and lens salt-free.
It's why I use an Olympus Tough 800 when on the water.
I can rinse it off at the end of the day. Let the girls use the dslr's as their hands
have a tendency to stay cleaner and dryer than mine. Wonder why that is? :-? ;D


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, There is no short and quick answer to this.  Almost all of the DSLRs on the market today can take photos way above the abilities of most users.  There are no "bad" cameras.  The big advantage to a DSLR is the shutter goes off right when you hit it (no delay like point-and-shoot cams) and you can change lenses.  And rapid fire shots of action (like jumping fish).

You did not post a price point which is a huge factor.  The "consumer" DSLRs are fine.  Moving up you get more frames per second and perhaps a splash-proof body.  

If you are just starting, try to find an on-line basic course or a local photo club that can get you started.  

The lenses in DSLRs make much more of a difference in photo quality than the camera body/sensor.  I'd suggest buying a used or refurbished body and buying the best glass you can. Also, pro-type lenses hold their value, so if you buy one and decide to change later you can get your money back.  

I shoot Nikons because I inherited Nikon lenses from my dad.  It is wonderful to still be able to use  40-year old lenses on a modern digital SLR.  

You really cannot go wrong with any.  Spend your time learning technique.


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

> Well, There is no short and quick answer to this.  Almost all of the DSLRs on the market today can take photos way above the abilities of most users.  There are no "bad" cameras.  The big advantage to a DSLR is the shutter goes off right when you hit it (no delay like point-and-shoot cams) and you can change lenses.  And rapid fire shots of action (like jumping fish).
> 
> You did not post a price point which is a huge factor.  The "consumer" DSLRs are fine.  Moving up you get more frames per second and perhaps a splash-proof body.
> 
> ...


You can search "pro Nikon lenses" to get a list of the best glass. Or search Ken Rockwell or bythom.com. You can by used Nikon D200 (magnesium body weather sealed) for $300. A D300 that shoots 6 frames a second is $500 used and weather sealed. 
For under $1500 you can get a used or refurbished D600 which is a killer full-frame camera. Just depends on what you want and what you want to spend. 

I have bought a lot of gear refurbished with great success. Refurbished gear actually goes through more quality checks than new stuff.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks very much for your help. For sure going nikon, photography is my next love. I know most DSLR nikons shoot video, do most shoot 1080, i would also like to video on certain occasions.


----------



## gary0319 (Jan 16, 2013)

As someone who is a sometimes semi-pro photographer, I would never, ever consider taking my good DSLR equipment on my boat. Saltwater and good camera equipment just don't mix in my opinion (even if the camera and lenses are "waterproof sealed". I started taking my tweener camera, a Canon SX40 on the boat but even that was too bulky, next down to a point and shoot, which worked OK...but, now I just take my IPhone. Good photos, good video, fits in my pocket, and works as a backup GPS chart plotter. 

If you are planning on good video, I suggest getting a top of the line GoPro and leave the DSLR safely on land.

Gary


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

A Nikon D3100 or D3200 are more camera than anyone needs. Both shoot HD video and the 18-55mm lens that comes with them is outstanding and sharper than lenses that cost over a thousand dollars. I have a D3100 and love it. I have several expensive lenses but to tell you the truth, the stock lens is sharp as a tack. 

Go to kenrockwell.com for all the information you will ever need. 

If you do take the camera out on the boat keep it in a water proof bag and only take it out for pics. 

My d3100 is tough though. It has been dropped on concrete three times from shoulder level (dont ask) and still has zero issues. One of my lenses was damaged from the drop but the camera never skipped a beat. 

Make sure you get lenses that say VR (vibration reduction) on them.


----------



## ChrisDoza (Dec 20, 2012)

i think youre doing good going with nikon. if you really are planning on being serious about shooting, you might as well go ahead and get the 7100. I "got into" photography and figured id go halfway and get the 5100 as a starter/beginner. I love the camera, i get great pics from it, but the 7100 takes phenomenally detailed pics (its because it has no low pass filter, a filter that helps to clear up patterns that cause bluriness sometimes at the cost of fine detail. the 7100 doesnt have this filter so it has crazy clear detail). it also has a built in focus motor on the camera. if you get any nikon from 5100 on down, you have to buy lenses with the focus motor built into them as the camera bodies dont come equipped with them. the 7100 shoots as good if not better than some of the higher end models. the 7100 really is the best deal on the market for a near high end camera. if i could go back and do over, id get a 7100 instead, although i do like my 5100 as its served me well. but for me, the deal breaker is the built in focus motor that really opens up the floodgates to all the different lenses you can get as opposed to only being able to buy the af-s lenses for the 5100 and below models. you can still buy any lens you want if you get the lower models, but you wont have autofocus capability.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Agree, 7100 awesome camera but way more expensive. The lower D3100 or even D40 can take awesome pictures. 90 percent of picture taking is the photographer. 

See this page for a recommendation from kenrockwell.
http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/recommended-cameras.htm

Also the d3100, d3200 are lighter and more compact. I use a d7100 (company owned) at work but am always happy to have my d3100 when out and about because it is so compact especially with my 35mm 1.8.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

u guys are really breaking this down for me thanks again. its awfully confusing with so many models…..


----------



## ChrisDoza (Dec 20, 2012)

it gets more expensive when you decide you want to upgrade because you bought an entry level camera and with the fact that you have to buy only the newest lenses to have auto focus capability. but if money is an issue get a refurb, theyre better than the unoppened models and cheaper to boot. id suggest finding friends who have dslrs and maybe asking them to borrow their cameras for a few days and compare, even if theyre other brands. you will see the difference in their capabilities and see what camera level best suits your needs.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Agree with that. Nothing beats hands on


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I have one of these for my Nikon D3100.....not to take it underwater just to protect it "in case" in wet environments.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DiCAPac-WP-...ng-Case-Bag-for-SLR-DSLR-Camera-/300946002071


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Tomahawk, how do you access the controls on the camera? Or do you have to set them then seal it up? Looks like something I might be interested in.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

As others have pointed out, you don't need a DSLR to take good photos, and most cameras today are way better than most photographers.

If you have your heart set on a DSLR camera, consider that the camera body is just a small part of the entire photographic system. Accessory lenses, flashes, tripods, mounts, etc., etc. are just as important as the body. A good choice is a camera that has a wide range of lenses and accessories that will meet your needs. Further, DSLR sensors come in a variety of sizes and technology. Rather than lecture on which sensor might be best for what subject you want to shoot, I urge you to do a little more research. Finally, a very important attribute of the camera body itself is sensitivity. A camera that performs well in low-light is always handy. 

As you may have gathered, there's a lot more to it than picking a camera that's a DSLR and has a lot of pixels.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Read the link I attached. It will answer most questions.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

very helpful indeed thanks PG.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> Tomahawk,  how do you access the controls on the camera? Or do you have to set them then seal it up?   Looks like something I might be interested in.


The bag is pliable, no problem manipulating the controls.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2014)

I'm new to the forum, so this is a little late. Your lens is the most importan piece of this puzzle. Quick answer is to try out a 50mm. It replicates what your eye sees, it's actually called a normal lens for that reason. One other is a 90mm. Both are very affordable compared to other lenses out there and they will teach you your style. Shooting photos is about how YOU see the world. These two lenses will help you find how you prefer to see.Hope this helps and happy shooting!


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> As someone who is a sometimes semi-pro photographer, I would never, ever consider taking my good DSLR equipment on my boat. Saltwater and good camera equipment just don't mix in my opinion (even if the camera and lenses are "waterproof sealed". I started taking my tweener camera, a Canon SX40 on the boat but even that was too bulky, next down to a point and shoot, which worked OK...but, now I just take my IPhone. Good photos, good video, fits in my pocket, and works as a backup GPS chart plotter.
> 
> If you are planning on good video, I suggest getting a top of the line GoPro and leave the DSLR safely on land.
> 
> Gary


Not trying to start a battle here, but why if you have a nice camera and the idea behind taking photos is to capture the moment. Be it of friends, loved ones or clients would you not want to use the best gear you have. It is kinda like buying a car and only driving it on 70 degree zero humidity days. 

I want all of the pics that I take on the water to be just a stunning as the ones I take on land, especially if my son or loved ones are included in those pictures.

just my two cents.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I originally started off with a Nikon D3000 years ago, then upgraded to the D3100. I used that for a while, and had great success. I shot most of all my fishing videos with the D3100. I went ahead and picked up a D7100, but wasn't too happy with it. In most cases I could achieve the same results or better with the D3100. 

Now, I know there are other advantages to the 7100. I was very happy with the in-body focus motor, as now my always manual 50mm 1.8 Nikkor lens just became auto focus, but I still wasn't seeing the value in the price difference. I still kept my D3100, so why have a camera that does the same job, just slightly easier?

After using the 7100 for a couple weeks, I decided to go return it for the D800. I used that camera for 4 days and was mind blown with the photos and video, but the mirror jammed up and locked, so I went back and exchanged it and paid the difference and got the D800E.

So now I shoot with the D800E and the D3100. The D3100 gives me more reach out of the 400mm lens than the D800E. So I pick and choose which to use in what scenario. I still really enjoy shooting photos with the D3100, but the video is a whole other monster on the D800E.


I take all my gear on the skiffs, even on my paddle board. Why buy something if you're going to baby it? Buy a protection plan, as it can come in handy. I learned that by reading a thread on here years ago, and one time had to use it after a camera got submerged in saltwater, Best Buy swapped it out for new one with no questions asked. 

And to the guy who said buy a GoPro and leave the DSLR at home for video has no idea what he's talking about. a D3100 takes WAY better quality footage than a GoPro. GoPro's actually lack quality, but what gives them value is the fact that can easily be attached to something and get some footage. 

I have a Hero 3+ Black edition on a drone to fly around for aerial shots, and would still much rather the quality of video from a D3100. 

I almost always shoot video with a 1.8 50mm on the DSLR.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Got a D7000 Nikon and for me, it's the best bang for the buck.

Read here: http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d7000.htm


----------

